# Mein Notebook friert dauernd ein!



## Al Guevara (29. Oktober 2003)

ich halte es echt nicht mehr aus...
hab einen Lapi seit 2 wochen... und der friert mir in unregelmäßigen Abständen besonders bei 3 D Anwendungen ein... Hitzeproblem schließe ich aus... habs mal getestet ... gleich lepi eingaschaltet und benchmark laufen lassen... hmm.. er stürtzte gnadenlos ab... Graka Treiber updates schon durchgeführt, habe WinXP SP1 auch drauf... was kann das sein? HILFE

Mfg


----------



## zeromancer (29. Oktober 2003)

würde mal deinen speicher checken lassen... (http://www.memtest86.com/)

bitte mehr details zum laptop: woher? marke?

möglicherweise defekter RAM - Aldi-PC?


----------



## Al Guevara (29. Oktober 2003)

zum Lapi:

Peacock Freeliner XP2 Athlon 2600XP M, Radeon 9600 64Mb, 40er Platte, 512 DDram ...

wennst noch was brauchst nur sagen ;-) 

Mfg AL


----------



## Al Guevara (31. Oktober 2003)

ach bitte leute hilfe


----------



## urpsi (7. November 2003)

*baugleiche Laptops*

du bist nicht der einzige ... schau'mal auf die Laptops der (baugleichen) Targa Reihe!

http://www.webports.de/services/cgi-bin/foren/foren/F_0371/cutecast.pl?forum=1


----------

